# Auto Train Safety



## Sharon E Tinnin-Canady (Aug 10, 2018)

How safe is the Auto Train?

I'm more concerned with Derailments from excessive speeding more than theft from my vehicle.

How often is there a derailment?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 10, 2018)

I consider Amtrak's Auto Train to be extremely safe compared to driving. That being said CSX (the freight host) has repeatedly shown that they remain incapable of properly managing and maintaining their dispatching and infrastructure to modern passenger rail safety standards. Still much safer than driving on an interstate though. Looks like the most recent derailment of the Auto Train was around 11:30PM on Wednesday March 28, 2018. No deaths or other injuries that I could find. Possible damage to some vehicles with delayed delivery. I believe the most recent Auto Train derailment related fatality was back on April 18th, 2002.

2018-03-28 Accident Thread: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/72621-auto-train-derailment-auto-racks-329/

2002-04-18 Accident Report: https://www.ntsb.gov/investigations/AccidentReports/Reports/RAR0302.pdf

Explanation of CSX Involvement: https://www.nytimes.com/2004/10/15/us/amtrak-pays-millions-for-others-fatal-errors.html


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 10, 2018)

I have no worries of a derailment with the Auto Train - or any other Amtrak train. Much as I do not worry about getting into an auto crash on the road or a plane crash at the airport.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 10, 2018)

I really would not worry in the slightest that it will derail, and especially not from excessive speeding. Engineers know what speeds they can go, so they're not going to be opening it up recklessly or anything like that. Derailments are incredibly rare, and the crew is trained appropriately.


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 10, 2018)

Auto Train has only had one major derailment in the last two decades, and it wasn’t speed related. The only other derailment I can remember of this service was the auto racks, but the rest of the train continued safely to the terminal.

Don’t worry and have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## PVD (Aug 10, 2018)

And as to speeding, the AT goes slower than many other passenger trains.


----------



## Maglev (Aug 10, 2018)

I am so confident of my safety and security on a train that my sleeping attire would be totally inappropriate outside my room. But I do use the "safety harness" in the upper berth.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 10, 2018)

PVD said:


> And as to speeding, the AT goes slower than many other passenger trains.


Yup. About 50 mph on average with no stops other than Florence. It's pretty pathetically slow.


----------



## PVD (Aug 10, 2018)

I believe it uses the 70 mph limit for freights, not 100% sure.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes, it is considered a freight train for operational purposes.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 10, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> Yes, it is considered a freight train for operational purposes.


Why? Because it doesn’t stop much and carries cars or something?


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 10, 2018)

Length and weight due to the auto racks. It also uses freight train braking without graduated release.

For practical purposes it _is_ a freight train with some "empties" at the front (the passenger cars).

Only stopping once in Florence, SC for crew change and servicing has nothing to do with having to treat it as a freight.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 10, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> Length and weight due to the auto racks. It also uses freight train braking without graduated release.
> 
> For practical purposes it _is_ a freight train with some "empties" at the front (the passenger cars).
> 
> Only stopping once in Florence, SC for crew change and servicing has nothing to do with having to treat it as a freight.


Thanks. I'm not exactly knowledgeable about the technical side of railroad operations, so those were my rather weak guesses.


----------



## RichieRich (Aug 13, 2018)

As one of the most frequent A/T'ers here - umm - safe! Don't forget...Amrtak leases the track from CSX, i.e., the freights get priority on the track - cpotisch - correct me). Many times we pull over to let a CSX pass us. Sooooo...THEY're the ones hitting anything!!! Yes, I've seen smoldering heaps on the side of the track as we inched by...but WE didn't hit them! I do remember once a bunch of kids built a "fort" out of RR ties ON the track that damaged the brakes on the lead engine...but we got thru it!

Driving to FL? - I95, weather, wrecks, traffic, breakdowns...insane!!! If not for the A/T I wouldn't see FL!!! LOL LOL But I DO see it more then 8-times-a-year! On it next in 2 weeks...station HH and all! LOL


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 13, 2018)

One thing that works in the Auto Train's favor safety wise is that by not exceeding the maximum freight limit they are less likely to suffer speed related impacts or derailments than other Amtrak trains. Other Amtrak trains sometimes suffer accidents and derailments that freight trains ahead of them did not experience because (1) passenger trains are traveling faster over the same infrastructure and thus exposing defects of a lower tolerance or (2) they end up striking cowboy drivers who are expecting a train running at typical freight speeds.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 13, 2018)

RichieRich said:


> As one of the most frequent A/T'ers here - umm - safe! Don't forget...Amrtak leases the track from CSX, i.e., the freights get priority on the track - cpotisch - correct me). Many times we pull over to let a CSX pass us. Sooooo...THEY're the ones hitting anything!!! Yes, I've seen smoldering heaps on the side of the track as we inched by...but WE didn't hit them! I do remember once a bunch of kids built a "fort" out of RR ties ON the track that damaged the brakes on the lead engine...but we got thru it!
> 
> Driving to FL? - I95, weather, wrecks, traffic, breakdowns...insane!!! If not for the A/T I wouldn't see FL!!! LOL LOL But I DO see it more then 8-times-a-year! On it next in 2 weeks...station HH and all! LOL


You're right for the most part, and the freights do get priority, but that doesn't mean that they're the ones who are going to hit things. I guess that would be the case if Amtrak trains always run right behind a freight train, but that's not a common occurrence. My point is, while accidents are incredibly uncommon, that's not because freights get priority.


----------

